# 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.8l Won't Start After Timing Belt Change



## AlbeyAl (Mar 5, 2021)

So long story short, I replaced my timing belt. After replacing it I was sure I had it on properly, so I ran the car, but to no prevail. It wouldn't start unless I would pump the gas pedal. After doing so it would start up, but then rough idle and stall. After a year of it not working, I had a buddy of mine who works in shop time it for me. This time I was sure it would have started up correctly, but still nothing. I have been getting all sort of o2 sensor codes being thrown, I have cleaned the throttle body, I replaced the pcv valve, I bought a new coil pack, new spark plugs, and absolutely nothing. 

















Any sort of idea what could possibly be going on? 😐


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Triple check the timing after rotating the crankshaft 720 degrees. Then do a compression test.


----------

